# NS Personal 1 & Mazzer SJ (with a lot of forum help!)



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Thought I'd join in here.

A team effort this one. The SJ came from Jim Bean and the NS was rebuilt as some of you will know with the help and advice of quite a few of you!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

spoxehub said:


> Thought I'd join in here.
> 
> A team effort this one. The SJ came from @JimBean and the NS was rebuilt as some of you will know with the help and advice of quite a few of you!
> 
> View attachment 32751


Well done and enjoy the fruits of your labours.

Jon


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Can I ask what cap you have on your (I presume) rubber lens hood?


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

ohms said:


> Can I ask what cap you have on your (I presume) rubber lens hood?


Better asking Jim Bean, he found it, I was just lucky enough to inherit it! It is the rubber lens hood mod, yes.

FYI, I have found the lids off those Aldi candles will fit too, if you chop out the seal inside....


----------

